# Trail Camera Law Update



## BackyardTrailCamera (Mar 18, 2021)

The DWR just posted the field regulations in Utah with an update to the trail camera laws in Utah. Check it out here: The link is in violation of rules.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've only used trail cameras on two occasions, a LE Elk hunt and a Bear hunt. Regardless of how one chooses to use a camera, I honestly believe it should be allowed on any land that's not private and at anytime. Better voice your remarks on the Public Comment!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

No update, just a nice way to drive people to your website?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Phishing scam? The # grammatical errors makes this look like it was put up sloppily.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This thread is closed to further post.


----------

